# KIS brand containers-- Have you seen in person?



## viper69 (May 18, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone has seen these in person, as I'd like to know just how CLEAR they really are.

One person on Dendroboard was raving about them being superior to Sterilite (not hard to do in terms of transparency)

@EulersK have you seen these?? I haven't seen these at all.

http://www.kmart.com/kis-52-quart-omni-box/p-011W848057110001P?TecPara=197_4664


----------



## EulersK (May 18, 2016)

No, never even seen the brand. They look like they'd be pretty good, though. I doubt that they're crystal clear, though. Even the picture looks opaque. I'd also worry about the locking, but apparently it's not terrible.


----------



## viper69 (May 18, 2016)

EulersK said:


> No, never even seen the brand. They look like they'd be pretty good, though. I doubt that they're crystal clear, though. Even the picture looks opaque. I'd also worry about the locking, but apparently it's not terrible.


Yeah I agree on both, esp the locking.  Our Blue Handled Boxes are still the best on lid removal for the price point.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 18, 2016)

To be honest, i have one, and they are really, really clear. It's an Italian brand if i'm not wrong. I bought one a week ago IMO perfect for house the "classic" NW _Theraphosidae _(_G.rosea_, _G.pulchripes_, genus _Acanthoscurria_... name one).

I'm tempted to buy the "XL" for a previous OB but first i had to try (and i will upload pics) that one.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 18, 2016)

I bought this one if i'm not wrong, and quite cheap btw (still i have to use that).

http://www.kis.it/singola-variante?id=253


----------



## viper69 (May 18, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> To be honest, i have one, and they are really, really clear. It's an Italian brand if i'm not wrong. I bought one a week ago IMO perfect for house the "classic" NW _Theraphosidae _(_G.rosea_, _G.pulchripes_, genus _Acanthoscurria_... name one).
> 
> I'm tempted to buy the "XL" for a previous OB but first i had to try (and i will upload pics) that one.


Really you own one? Clear as acrylic? How loose fitting is the lid?


----------



## EulersK (May 18, 2016)

Thread watched. I'm looking forward to Chris' answer!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 18, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Really you own one? Clear as acrylic? How loose fitting is the lid?


Yes. Days ago i was at the local shopping center and i saw those (not the entire line of course). One got my attention because, *size *talking, IMO was/is perfect for house the classic NW terrestrial T's (i hate to house, don't know, adults "Chaco" or other bulky NW T's in a too much height enclosure).

They are clean, now i can't say if those are better, equal, or worst than acrylic because i don't have an acrylic enclosure at hand for compare (was one of my goal for arboreals, you know, then i changed my mind back to the glass, and more cheaper, arboreal cages we have here in Europe).

The lid is a no noise one, and seems good. If Saturday my Bro will pay me a visit we will take some pics of that, for give you the idea, promise -- unlike him, i don't have a "enter a number X" good quality pics Smartphone

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (May 18, 2016)

Yes, please do upload pictures! I'm personally mainly interested in the clarity and the locking mechanism. Is it just a snap-on?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 19, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Yes, please do upload pictures! I'm personally mainly interested in the clarity and the locking mechanism. Is it just a snap-on?


The locking lids IMO are good, two, one for side. A "click" sound locking.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## viper69 (May 19, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> If Saturday my Bro will pay me a visit we will take some pics of that, for give you the idea,


If you have the ability to take good pics, would you put something inside the container as well to give us an idea of how clear they are please? None of my stores, including KMart carry them by me, I'd have to risk ordering via the internet.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 19, 2016)

viper69 said:


> If you have the ability to take good pics, would you put something inside the container as well to give us an idea of how clear they are please? None of my stores, including KMart carry them by me, I'd have to risk ordering via the internet.


Of course  oh, btw, i forgot also to say that i don't know if they are clear like sterlite because i don't have those containers.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Austin S. (May 19, 2016)

Following....


----------



## The Snark (May 19, 2016)

Just a little observation. It seems that plastics manufacturers have a bizarre compulsion to completely reinvent how a lid latches or locks on their containers about once every 34 minutes. And always get it wrong.
Yesterday I was doing battle with a container I thought would be mite proof. It would be a perfect container for an animal like a T that you never intended to feed or water again. In frustration I ended up grabbing a box cutter and cutting a hole in the lid. Life is too short to fight with a lid that re-closes and locks one corner as you try to release the next one.
I dread to think what geometric shapes these people would come up with if they were designing tires.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kymura (May 19, 2016)

Just following


----------



## The Snark (May 19, 2016)

On reflection I did come up with the perfect container for your average Phoneutria in a house full of curious kids. Using two wood clamps to hold the lid on it required 5 hands to remove it.
Back to KIS


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 21, 2016)

Oh, sorry people. Bro didn't payed me a visit today. We have to wait Wednesday i guess (his free day) but better than forever, since i wouldn't buy a class A smartphone or a HD camera 

Pro is: Tuesday i wil get two KIS XL box to use for badass Asian centipedes so i will upload pics even of that one.

Sorry ;-)


----------



## viper69 (May 21, 2016)

Sounds good!


----------



## Vanessa (May 22, 2016)

I have most of my tarantulas in them - we get them dirt cheap in the dollar stores in Canada.  A 6qt will cost you $2cdn and the 13qt will cost you $3. They are very clear and dead easy to drill holes in. I have no problems with the lids opening and closing.  The lids are secure when locked.
Give me a minute and I will upload some photos.
Pretty Daphne, the C. cyaneopubescens, from the side.



From the top. Hello pretty girlie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 23, 2016)

@VanessaS Vanessa may i ask you to post a pic of the top only, if you want/can, of course? I'm curious because of those (i see those in picture 2) sort of round circles... i have noticed that i don't have those on mine.
Thanks


----------



## viper69 (May 23, 2016)

Looks decent, will have to check them out IF I find them. I wonder where I can find them to view in person....

Chris are those the same as yours out in Italia?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 23, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Looks decent, will have to check them out IF I find them. I wonder where I can find them to view in person....
> 
> Chris are those the same as yours out in Italia?


Yes, but the one i have doesn't have that sort of round circle (picture 2, near the 'GBB' and the holes drilled) on the top.
Only KIS in little and the two lids.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 23, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Looks decent, will have to check them out IF I find them. I wonder where I can find them to view in person....


I don't know where you can find those in USA but seems they have in Irving, Texas, a division, or a venture.


http://www.kis.it/contatti

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Vanessa (May 23, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> @VanessaS Vanessa may i ask you to post a pic of the top only, if you want/can, of course? I'm curious because of those (i see those in picture 2) sort of round circles... i have noticed that i don't have those on mine.
> Thanks


Here you go, @Chris LXXIX.



And a shot of the hair kicking demon who lives there...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 23, 2016)

Thank you  @VanessaS

For @viper69

Mine doesn't have those three circle/dots on the top, nor the "rectangular" a bit more opaque, part on the border. Only one, very, very little circle in the center. Same KIS logo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (May 23, 2016)

Personally, I love them and you can't go wrong with the price. I have no problems with the locking lids once you get the hang of opening them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (May 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info people. I don't get the impression they are any more clear than RUBs (Really Useful Boxes). @EulersK what do you think?


----------



## EulersK (May 23, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Thanks for the info people. I don't get the impression they are any more clear than RUBs (Really Useful Boxes). @EulersK what do you think?


Huh, that's strange. Could have sworn that I watched this thread, I didn't get notified at all. Regardless, yeah, they look darn similar to a RUB based on that picture @VanessaS posted. However, I'm sure they're MUCH cheaper, no?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 24, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Huh, that's strange. Could have sworn that I watched this thread, I didn't get notified at all. Regardless, yeah, they look darn similar to a RUB based on that picture @VanessaS posted. However, I'm sure they're MUCH cheaper, no?


They are, they are... bought two today. Three, counting the one i bought prior. Tomorrow (today? lol) i will see my Bro and we will take some pics, promise ;-)

I bought a "giant" one and a nice XL, very cheap, not even (in Italy) $15.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 24, 2016)

To be honest, i love the locking system. Perfect for Centipedes (the real escape masters, much skilled than T's in that). Drill holes, and you're done. Can't say much about their clear "impact", since i don't have acrylic nor sterlite enclosure at hand to compare, but, IMO they are good, and stick to Vanessa's pics for the idea.

However i will upload pics.


----------



## Flexzone (May 24, 2016)

There a great, cheap and secure enclosures. I personally love how clear they are. Perfect for your medium sized T's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 24, 2016)

Tarantula1995 said:


> There a great, cheap and secure enclosures. I personally love how clear they are. Perfect for your medium sized T's.


True, man. And the 'giant' one i bought today will grant a 0.1 _P.muticus_, _H.gigas_, or "you name one you like" other hardcore OB T's, a sort of an helluva Waldorf Astoria Suite enclosure, ah ah.
Btw i bought that on instinct, and i realized *ONLY*  later i lack the proper shelf to put that, looool go figure :-s

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Flexzone (May 24, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> True, man. And the 'giant' one i bought today will grant a 0.1 _P.muticus_, _H.gigas_, or "you name one you like" other hardcore OB T's, a sort of an helluva Waldorf Astoria Suite enclosure, ah ah.
> Btw i bought that on instinct, and i realized *ONLY*  later i lack the proper shelf to put that, looool go figure :-s


For real man, I've been in the same situation in the past. Darn shelf  lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 24, 2016)

Tarantula1995 said:


> For real man, I've been in the same situation in the past. Darn shelf  lol


The God of "space" is indeed a badass :-/

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 26, 2016)

@viper69
@EulersK

Yesterday we took pictures of one of mines KIS enclosures... we were in a hurry so, sorry, we took only pics of the XL one (so not the XXL or the first purchased, the one IMO perfect for terrestrial T's. Well, save for a genus _Theraphosa _adult one, of course, lol. However i will upload pics of those two as well).

Pics taken outside, in my garden, because my room is just too much on the "dark" side for nice ones.
Size of the enclosure, if you ask me very good for a OB one, are: 40 X 34 X 25 (height) cm.

There's a very old _Gurkha Kukhuri_ knife inside, one of my collection. lol, sorry, didn't have a _Theraphosidae _at hand 

Here:








Below, a pic of the top part with, at right and left, the locking (where there's those tiny dots)




 Another pic of the top part.




Uhm, old like hell cobblestones of my garden, i love those 




My opinion, at the end of the day? I have yet to use those (as i've said, was an instinct buy) and to drill the holes... but i like the style, plus they are (at least here) quite cheap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 1 | Love 1


----------



## EulersK (May 26, 2016)

Yep, that's about the same as a Really Useful Box. Thanks for the pictures, Chris! Very nice knife, by the way. I have a collection myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vanessa (May 26, 2016)

I love the old as hell cobblestones too.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## viper69 (May 26, 2016)

Thanks Chris, I agree w/Eulers, seems to be the same as a RUB. Good to know there's at least another alternative out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (May 26, 2016)

I think I will pick up a few on my way home tonight.  Did I mention that they are only $2/$3 in Canada at all our Dollarama stores? I am going to have to rehouse a few this weekend and I think I should stock up. Can't go wrong when I can get 10 of them for only $20.
Have I rubbed it in enough how cheap they are?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vanessa (May 26, 2016)

I saw the one that @Chris LXXIX posted at my store tonight, but the lid was green and not clear.  I didn't pick it up.  It was a KIS, but it did not have the circles on the top. I wish that the lid was clear because I would have picked up some.


----------



## elysium (May 31, 2016)

I also have a couple of these and use them for my terrestrials. As Vanessa mentioned they go for dirt cheap at the dollar store and provide pretty good visibility, and the locking isn't bad either - kinda like a pop and lock lid.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

